# Vegetable Dip With Knorr Soup



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2011)

for the life of me, i can't remember who posted the recipe. if you did, please tell me what goes in it. i know sour cream and knorr veg. soup. was there anything else?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> for the life of me, i can't remember who posted the recipe. if you did, please tell me what goes in it. i know sour cream and knorr veg. soup. was there anything else?


Babe , I make the dip most holidays, i addsiur cream a little mayo about 1/2 cup ai put everything in a hollowed out loaf of round bread saving  the inwside bread to dip into the dip I also put out a platter of veggies we all like and these get dipped as well.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Babe , I make the dip most holidays, i addsiur cream a little mayo about 1/2 cup ai put everything in a hollowed out loaf of round bread saving the inwside bread to dip into the dip I also put out a platter of veggies we all like and these get dipped as well.
> kadesma


 

thanks so much, i am serving crisp green beans and sun chips for dipping.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> thanks so much, i am serving crisp green beans and sun chips for dipping.


sounds perfect
kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Feb 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> thanks so much, i am serving crisp green beans and sun chips for dipping.


 
What are crisp green beans? I'm guessing they aren't simply green beans straight from the produce aisle  
Are they these Green Bean Crisps  or are they blanched?


----------



## LAJ (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the best dip. I use sour cream and mayo. And, chopped scallions and chopped water chestnuts. It seems to taste much better made the day before. We use wonton chips, veggie bread, sourdough, mostly.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> What are crisp green beans? I'm guessing they aren't simply green beans straight from the produce aisle
> Are they these Green Bean Crisps or are they blanched?


 
no they are frozen. have a bit of coating on them. bake in oven. beans are still crisp but not raw. i love em and usually just eat as a side. thought they should work well for dippers. they have a small kick from the coating.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting. They sound like they would be good in a dip. Thanks.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> for the life of me, i can't remember who posted the recipe. if you did, please tell me what goes in it. i know sour cream and knorr veg. soup. was there anything else?




I just use the Knorr and Sour Cream. Make in advance so the dehydrated veggies can rehydrate and flavor the sour cream.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

I used Publix vegetable bread when I lived in Florida. It was the best!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Interesting. They sound like they would be good in a dip. Thanks.


 
i didn't put in the dip. served as dippers. i have bout half of box in freezer. going to  do to go with my leftovers as a side.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

oops, I meant _with_ dip, not in. I'm used to the usual veggies with dip. Green beans would be a nice changeup.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2011)

Kadesma and Babetoo, I haven't seen this in years and remember when it was at every potluck.  My mouth is watering!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2011)

I love that dip and the one that is similar but has spinach. But, it gives me a nasty headache because of the MSG.


----------

